# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Move to Europe

## Sprtbiker

My wife is from England and has been living here in the US for several years. She wants to move closer to family so our kids can play with cousins and be close to grandparents. 

We are open to moving anywhere in Europe. I would prefer not to be in England. Don't want to be that close to my mother-in-law. I have looked on a few job website in Europe and applied. 

I was wondering how to go about getting employment in Europe from the US. Is it even possible? What is the best way to do this. Any suggestions?

----------


## Louis

Well, your best bet is to study a foreign language... unless you move to Ireland. If you are like us typical Americans, and don't know any foreign languages, then you are pretty much bound to the English speaking countries in Europe. Most Europeans however, are in fact bilingual, as English is the business language of the world. With that being said, you've got an upper hand. Basically look on a map, and figure out which ones are close (Belgium, the Netherlands, France, Ireland, Wales, Scottland) and decide where you think would best fit your mindset. If I were you, I'd say try and stay out of France... if all the steryotypes are true, alot of the people will automatically hate you due to your country of origin. Good luck!

----------


## Gavroche

> I'd say try and stay out of France... if all the steryotypes are true, alot of the people will automatically hate you due to your country of origin


Of course, all the stereotypes about French people are true  :Good Job: 

Don't come here!!!
We really hate americans!!!
We will rape you with baguettes and croissants!!!
On top of that, the nationality of your wife don't will help you...

Seriously, if you want to live in France, you have to learn the language. 
I think Netherland is the best choice for you if you don't want to live in Great Britain, everybody speak English...

=>Louis:
I hope it was a joke  :Indifferent:

----------


## Carlitos

Suegra, abogado y doctor cuanto más lejos mejor.

----------


## Reinaert

Hmm... Stay out of England whatever the costs!

Some of my family recently visited London.. And also 2 little kids. 
At the airport they were completely paranoid. 
The security guards frisked a 3 year old girl.
Opened a bag with used laundry. Embarrassing!
2 blokes with machine guns in the vicinity!

The English are becoming totally nuts!

At least, my family will never visit London again!
I didn't want to go in the first place, because I know how idiot they are by experience.
Been there.. Done that. Never come back!

Anyway, if you decide to live in The Netherlands, don't go living in Amsterdam, Rotterdam, The Hague of Utrecht.
Avoid Holland.
Try the countryside instead.
If you're catholic, go and try Brabant in the south.
If you're protestant.. May God bless you.. You will need it!

On the other hand..
France could be a big idea!
The south of France have nice people.
Don't ever go to Paris, Lyon or Marseilles! Nasty blokes!
Same problem in every country.. The Big Cities think they have the Biggest Balls!

I would vote for France as my second homeland.
People let you walk freely around.
Never bugging you.
It helps if you try to speak French however.
And don't use the "I am an American civilian" phrase. 
They will not be impressed.
Just be yourself. Behave friendly.

Another thing.. Never ever address a French police officer about anything.
Solve your own problems as much as possible.
They are not like the London Bobbies explaining where to drive!
Leave them alone! If not, you're in trouble.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

This is a popular TV show from rural Brabant  :Laughing: 





@Reinaert
Sorry, just kidding  :Cool V:

----------


## Reinaert

Well.. This is really black humor!  :Grin: 

It shows some unfriendly behavior between Brabant and Holland.  :Laughing:

----------


## caldera

http://europeansforum.com

----------

